# MAC ET ECOLOGIE



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2001)

HELLO

en ce moment il y a une campagne pour l economie d energie chez les particuliers pour "sauver la planete".
J'aimerais savoir si le mac avec le g3,g4 consomme bcq moins d energie que les pc.
on demande au gens de ne pas laisser en veille leur tv, idem pour pr les ordinateurs ?


----------



## J-L (27 Juin 2001)

Alors il faut d'abord savoir que les ordinateurs consomment très peu d'énergie... Mais si les mac consomment moins que les PC, je n'en sais rien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre les G3 et G4 dans les portables permettent aux portables mac d'avoir de longues autonomies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc oui, peut-être que les mac consomment moins que les PC, ca serait encore un avantage des mac sur les PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, il y a eu une étude aux Etats-Unis qui a demontré que ce n'étaient pas les ordinateurs qui consommaient le plus proportionnellement à leur nombre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2001)

Alors, il y a plusieurs facteurs qui influencent la consommation d'énergie. Par exemple la consommation de la machine allumee et celle de la machine eteinte. Ensuite il y a les ecrans et les peripheriques. 

1. Machines allumees.
Dans ce domaine, les macs sont assez imbattables. Il suffit de voir le nombre de machines qui tournenent sans ventilateur (ce qui reduit encore la consommation, sois dit en passant). Autant que je sache, les puces RISC, plus petites que les CISC compatibles Intel consomment carrement moins. Le nouvau processeur Itanium de Intel, base sur technologie 64bits va d'ailleurs consommer ... 400W! Ca va chauffer dans les chaumieres.

2. Machines en stand-by.
Ici par contre, les chiffres que j'ai vus sont beaucoup moins rejouissants. Si je me rappelle bien, la consommation tourne autour des 8-10W. Ca semble pas beaucoup, mais comme la machine passe beaucoup de temps dans ce mode, c'est comme si elle tournait a 250W pendant une heure. et ca tous les jours.

3. Peripheriques
Faut compter surtout les ecrans ici. Il y a la norme energie star qui verifie que l'ecran ne consomme pas trop en stand-by. Et en regle general, les ecrans plats consomment beaucoup moins que les tubes (pas de chiffres malheureusement). La facon la plus simple d'evaluer la consommation de n'importe quelle machine: mettre la main dessus et voir si de la chaleur se degage. 


Conclusion: la strategie de Jobs de construire des ordinateurs sans bouton d'allumage parce qu'elles sont tellement stables qu'elles ne necessitent pas de reboot ne tient pas compte de la consommation d'energie. Et d'ailleurs, meme etaintes les machines consomment de l'energie. Je recommande d'eteindre la machine en fin de journee, et mieux encore, de couper la prise avec un interrupteur. Par contre c'est mauvais pour les statistiques de uptime...


----------



## JackSim (27 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Titou:
*Je recommande d'eteindre la machine en fin de journee, et mieux encore, de couper la prise avec un interrupteur. Par contre c'est mauvais pour les statistiques de uptime...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... et pour le temps de démarrage...

... et pour la pile interne du Mac.


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Titou:
*Je recommande d'eteindre la machine en fin de journee, et mieux encore, de couper la prise avec un interrupteur. Par contre c'est mauvais pour les statistiques de uptime...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand je débranche mon iMac de la prise... L'heure "s'oublie"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se reset... Rendez-moi mon Mac Performa 400!!


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Juin 2001)

A priori, ta pile interne est foutue. Ça se change.


----------



## Niconemo (28 Juin 2001)

Salut &lt;PIERRE&gt; 

Très bonne question, ça me gènerait de bousiller la planète avec mon Mac. Et pendant qu'on y est, quid des efforts de recyclage et de la pollution des machines à la casse? Est ce que Apple a un département "environnement" ?

Merci à Titou pour son enquête de haut vol.


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*A priori, ta pile interne est foutue. Ça se change.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

KOI!! il a 2 ans mon imac!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'explique ca comment??


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Juin 2001)

Et les piles des Macs faut pas les jeter n'importe ou ... c'est monstre polluant comme truc les piles ... bien plus que ce que pollue un Mac.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*KOI!! il a 2 ans mon imac!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'explique ca comment??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'explique pas. C'est comme ça. Il y a des piles qui durent dix ans, et d'autres à peine un. Mais c'est sûr que par exemple débrancher systématiquement la machine, ça l'use prématurément.


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

Ben alors!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'l'ai même pas depuis 1 an et demi en fait même!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est scandaleux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Rendez-moi mon Macintosh Performa 400!!


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2001)

bon ben moi j'viens boire uncoup,avant que l'barman y coupe la lumiere,avec vos trucs d'economie vous lui avez foutu les getons.
gloou! glooouu! enfin glouglou quoi


----------



## JackSim (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*J'explique pas. C'est comme ça. Il y a des piles qui durent dix ans, et d'autres à peine un. Mais c'est sûr que par exemple débrancher systématiquement la machine, ça l'use prématurément.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu te souviens de cette mise à jour du firmware des iMac qui chez certains provoquait le comportement décrit par MacWolf ? C'est peut-être ça.

MacWolf, tu n'as qu'à laisser ton iMac sous tension, la consommation énergétique ne justifie pas à mon avis les efforts pour remettre ton Mac à l'heure chaque fois que tu l'enclanche...

[27 juin 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Tu te souviens de cette mise à jour du firmware des iMac qui chez certains provoquait le comportement décrit par MacWolf ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh Héhé J'avoue humblement que non


----------



## JackSim (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Euh Héhé J'avoue humblement que non*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'était ici et ici.


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2001)

par exemple un g4 une utilse une alim de 330 watts a 400 watts selon les version, cela signifie donc que la consommation d'un g4 en utisation est d'au moins 330 watts mais en suspention d'activité il peu descendre a moins de 10 watts, c'est clair non ?


----------



## benR (28 Juin 2001)

Les PowerPC sont reconnus pour leur faible consommation d'énergie...
Je n'ai pas de chiffres précis, mais le meilleur exemple est l'autonomie des batteries des portables Apple. Les PC restent loin des chiffres atteints par l'iBook et le TiBook


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)

L'UC c'est une chose... 

et le moniteur... lui consomme beaucoup par contre...
et+ il est grand... + y bouffe


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2001)

_j'ai pas compris ??_
est ce con peut se chauffer avec les macs et les pécés,dans ce cas ou faut il appuyer ??


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)

à ton avis


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

En effet JackSim, j'ai dû faire ca un jour, une mise à jour du firmware... Merci de l'info... Je supose qu'il n'y a toujours pas de solution... Je crois que je vais basculer du côté obscur un de ces 4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Mais non, vous inquiétez pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plutôt mourrir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)

quand on à un iMac Sauge... c'est + écolo ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bon je vais enturbanner mon G4 d'un filet de camouflage couvert de fausses feuilles vertes d'arbre et de buisson... y feras plus écolo...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 juin 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

J'veux le même!! iMac sauge avec un G4?? Wahou!! j'achete!!


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*1Mac sera jamais aussi bô k1e femme!! *  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais difficile de coaguler avec son CDR-W


----------



## gribouille (28 Juin 2001)

copuler pardon


----------



## emouchet (28 Juin 2001)

Le G4 consomme moins de 5 watts lorsqu'il est en sommeil et 3-4 watts quand il est éteint. C'est pour ça qu'Apple dit qu'on peut n'a pas besoin de l'éteindre. Pour mémoire, le standard Energy Star est de 30 Watts en veille. C'est donc bien au-dessous.

Il existe un cours sur Apple et l'environnement disponibles pour les revendeurs. On y apprend que l'usine Apple Sacramento a été  en 97 la 14e entreprise au niveau mondial a être certifiée ISO 14000 (l'ISO 14000 est l'équivalent de l'ISO 9000, mais au niveau de l'environnement). Les usines d'Irlande et de Singapour sont sur le point ou ont déjàé obtenu leur certification ISO 14000.

Sont également expliquées toutes les mesures prises par Apple lors des 4 phases: conception du produit, fabrication, emploi et fin de vie.

Par exemple, le design des tours G4 répond à un souci écologique: en rendant l'upgrade plus facile pour l'utilisateur, celui-ci aura tendance à employer son Mac plus longtemps. Ou, la carte mère des G4 utilise 2x moins de composants que celle des G3.

Egalement, Apple fait pression sur ses fournisseurs pour qu'ils respectent l'environnement, sinon la compagnie achète ailleurs.

Ce cours de 18 pages est très intéressant, dommage qu'il soit sur un site non accessible au grand public.


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*copuler*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca y est, y faut que je mette une signature un peu poètique pour qu'tt de suite ca vire au sex... Ahlalala, fais attention Gribouille, sinon privé de 4e étoile!!


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2001)

ah! ça c'est bien,d'economiser des bouts d'chandelles ,comme disait ma grand mere mais apres faut ach'ter l'briquet.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*En effet JackSim, j'ai dû faire ca un jour, une mise à jour du firmware... Merci de l'info... Je supose qu'il n'y a toujours pas de solution... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai un iMac de février 2000, et depuis cet automne, il perdais l'heure après chaque mise hors tension, je pensais que c'était la mise à jour du firware, mais l'autre jour, comme un orage grondais, je pestais en pensent tout devoir régler en le rebranchant, alors pour passer le temps, je l'ai ouvert, et suis allé chercher une pile neuve. depuis, tout fonctionne normalement, tu dois avoir une pile défectueuse comme moi, alors n'hésite pas à la changer.


----------



## J-L (28 Juin 2001)

Merci Jean-iMarc pour l'info, j'essayerais au cas ou!!


----------

